# Spec- With reverse UGF ?



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Just bought a second 2G spec for another Betta. Has anyone every tried hooking the output to a DIY PVC UGF to create a Reverse UGF? I think it would calm down the current and provide more Bio filter, while keeping the gravel cleaner.

Any thoughts or comments on this plan?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

The Big Buddha said:


> Just bought a second 2G spec for another Betta. Has anyone every tried hooking the output to a DIY PVC UGF to create a Reverse UGF? I think it would calm down the current and provide more Bio filter, while keeping the gravel cleaner.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments on this plan?


I was confused upon first read... And on second read I realized that is GENIUS. 

It works on a few levels.. Pushes water through the stones.. Keeping a good circulation, keeping aeration, filtering more water probably..

How would you go about it? I'm half considering a second spec, and I'm currently redoing my first one. 

Very cool idea. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Is there any 1/2 PVC to 1/4 inch reducers? Or is 1/4 PVC, elbows, and T's available?
I could just build the whole thing in 1/4 inch if so.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not great with my hands. The last thing I built with PVC pipe was a marshmallow gun. 

I'd be willing to contribute to the thought process in any way possible lol. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Started today, just have to go get a couple more pvc fittings. I found some leftover tubing from an old canister that seems to fit the outflow. Will post some pics as soon as I am finished.

Marshmallow gun? I have a killer ABS potato cannon. Lol


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds great  

And yeah shows you how long ago I worked with it!


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

I use it in one of my shrimp tanks it seems to do fine. The tanks parameters are on point and have nothing to complain about. Although, I wish my filter was a little more stronger since I have like more than an inch of fluval stratum.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, it is finished (for now). I built a simple UGF out of PVC.









Found a piece of spare tubing that fit the outflow nice and tight, and secured it with a zip tie. So far the current is very minimal and the betta is happier. I did not want to make cuts on the tube from the pump as this would decrease filtration. We'll see how this holds up, but so far so good. Total cost was under 10$.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it possible to get a black piece of PVC. And run it straight down?

Anyways very interesting contraption 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

You can paint the pvc black with krylon. There is not much of the outflow elbow that sticks throught the filter wall into the aquarium. I used the flexible tube because I was kinda in a rush to set it up. I am sure you could run an elbow straight down, the hard part would be securing it to the outflow so it doesn't pop off under pressure. Some threaded fittings that size would be nice.


----------



## davidwes (Jul 27, 2011)

Can we see a picture of the tube inside the filter space? I want to see how the tube that goes to the PVC connects with the filter.


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

would it be possible to drill a hole where the pump is and connect it directly? this would hide everything


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I tried this on my spec. I used spare parts from old filters. I used some clear tubing I had lying around. I used and elbow to attach it to the filters output. I ran it down straight and coiled the tubing in a circle on the bottom. I drilled holes into the tubing about 1/2 inch apart. The I added the gravel and stones. It has been running for a couple of weeks now. My Betta is very happy with the low flow and the tank remains clean. I wish I would have taken pics before adding the gravel but you can see the tubing running straight down and a happy Betta


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Excellent! How'd you structure the underneath?

As in the shape?


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

It's flexible clear tubing. I just let it coil into a circle naturally before adding the gravel. Works great.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow now that's a nice scape. Love the betta too.


----------



## PamAndJim (Sep 15, 2010)

Just curious, has anyone tried this with any rooted plants. I really like this idea, but I have a couple Crypts in my Spec.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

umdterps96 said:


> So I tried this on my spec. I used spare parts from old filters. I used some clear tubing I had lying around. I used and elbow to attach it to the filters output. I ran it down straight and coiled the tubing in a circle on the bottom. I drilled holes into the tubing about 1/2 inch apart. The I added the gravel and stones. It has been running for a couple of weeks now. My Betta is very happy with the low flow and the tank remains clean. I wish I would have taken pics before adding the gravel but you can see the tubing running straight down and a happy Betta


That looks great. I was going to suggest what you did, use some old filter parts for a tight elbow. They are hard to find at a hardware store that are as small, especially with a tight radius. 

Not being familiar with the sump part of the spec (seen a lot of them, never owned one), would it be possible to turn the pump sideways so you could run the tubing behind the back plastic? That would be really clean looking.


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ideally you could cut a hole at the bottom of the back wall and run the tuning straight through. The problem is how tight everything is. I don't have any tools that would have made that possible


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

PamAndJim said:


> Just curious, has anyone tried this with any rooted plants. I really like this idea, but I have a couple Crypts in my Spec.


You can do it but the roots may eventually get in the tubing and clog it


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

Just wondering how the OP's system is doing - any loss of flow issues over time due to bugs benefiting from the partially aerated substrate? This may be pure genius. I just bought a Spec V and want to try this out - although some additional means of surface movement may be required for "normal" fishes.

Also, I assume the best substrate to use is an inert, no-fines, substrate...either gravel or sand (but which is prefered)?


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

After buying 1/2" PVC pipes and fittings from the big box hardware store, I saw that the local store carried 1/2" CPVC - which looks like it will work better for this application - 1/2" ID/ 3/4" OD slides snuggly into the CPVC fittings and slides over the pump's outlet nozzle with just a little work. CPVC has the added benefit of having a significantly smaller outer diameter than PVC, making it easier to hide in your gravel.

Just wanted to share that with anyone else who might be taking on this project.


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

Share some pics. If you paint them black you would barely notice it


----------



## rickey (May 27, 2013)

Now that this tank has been running for a few month how did this workout
I dump the pump on mind and drive the filter with a lift tube and air pump But may try this


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine has been working great. Betta loves it. I even planted the sponge filter section. Only thing I would change is use or paint black piping for the down tube so it doesn't show. My clear tube turned white


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

umdterps96 said:


> Share some pics. If you paint them black you would barely notice it


I started mock assembly yesterday. I'll snap some photos today, post in the DIY section and place a link here. Due to family life, work, house work, etc. I tend to do stuff at a glacial pace.

umdterps96 makes me wish I bought the spec instead.


----------



## wintermute (Mar 5, 2004)

Started the DIY...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3907562#post3907562


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

MABJ said:


> I was confused upon first read... And on second read I realized that is GENIUS.
> 
> It works on a few levels.. Pushes water through the stones.. Keeping a good circulation, keeping aeration, filtering more water probably..
> 
> ...


That would make it just like an underground spring. Fine idea!


----------

